# crossing from gamba to cello ?



## bnolsen

I played viola da gamba in a consort throughout college, mostly bass, but also alto and tenor.

I don't do music professionally, I live in a semi arid climate and am not really thrilled about paying 3000+ for a decent gamba setup that very well might end up cracking.

So of course cellos are common, lots of models, local people know how to work on them, etc.

Would I be able to teach myself how to play cello? Is bowing technique that substantially different overhand vs underhand?

Another option I may consider would be to buy a 6 string electric cello, buy a gamba bow and slap a set of gamba strings on it. I'm not super thrilled about this option considering the difference in scale length and gotchas on the quality and playability of a 6 string electric. The positives of doing this would be that I do play ukulele and electric bass already, the gamba is in the same instrument family.

Would love to hear from someone who's played both viol and cello.


----------



## Ukko

My ignorance on the subject would be complete, except that I know some folks play both. I'm responding just to get a tick on the thread; I am curious about the details.


----------



## bnolsen

Okay answered my own question. It so happens a few km from my office there's a violin/viola and classical guitar and teaching shop. I went down there to visit. The guy said I absolutely have cello fingers. He had one cello in the shop which I noodled with, seemed to be very nice, 1100usd. He pointed me to a cell instructor.

After noodling with that cell it I can say with some authority: Yes the bowing skills transfer.

Aside from learning the basic nomenclature, specific bow hold and differences in articulation and cello specific tips a teacher could probably help identify any bad habits I probably picked up during those years playing gamba.


----------

